# hobbles



## RodeoLoco (Mar 11, 2011)

Makoda said:


> I was wondering about hobbles rubbing the legs. I use nylon utah hobbles and after a day or two of camping they start rubbing hair spots off the horses legs. My question is do the leather hobbles rub less or what other hobbles do others use. In the uintahs their is usually a lot of water around so I am sure that has something to do with it. Also I start the hobbles up higher on the legs so they take a bit to fall down.


I have always used anything on hand. (rope, leather etc) to hobble. It all depends on how long you are hobbling. I usually do over nighters.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I typically don't leave my horses hobbled for extended periods. Hobble and turn them out for an hour maybe two morning and eveing, Put them on the high line at night.

I've used both the leather and the wide nylon hobbles.. We also pack in some hot wire and section off meadows so the horses can graze with out hobbles.
Heres our herd out in Four Lakes Basin in the Uintas inside the hot wire.


----------

